# New buck



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

This is the reason why I should never go to petco... I went there for bedding and lights for my lizards but saw this beautiful buck. I needed another buck since I now have 7 does. All I can tell is I believe he's tricolored.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

He doesn't look tricolor to me, and if he was you would be really lucky to have found him at a pet shop. He looks piebald brindle or piebald agouti to me.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

hes got the brown around the grey patches, although part of the grey has brown tips too so i'm not sure.


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

He looks brindle to me  Very cool find and he is really cute!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Did the two does you posted also come from Petco or did they come from your feeder breeder source?

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/brindle.html

http://www.afrma.org/brindlemice.htm

Might want to read up on brindles. Two things to keep in mind is that it is a dominate gene & they tend to have obesity issues. From what I have been told here, ignore the feeding warnings on the second page, the obesity will happen if they are going to be that way unless you starve them.

You may want to keep them out of your feeder breeding. They need to be bred early due to the potential weight issues & may not produce well for very long. Not really a good combo for production purpose 

I recently traded some stuff for mice from the same person & ended up with a ton of brindles. Two blacks i'm breeding to see if they have brindle & three i'm undecided on whether I will ever breed them, but two of the three are definitely at least pets. They are very sweet mice, my one with early weight issues is cuddly & squishy


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

the two does came from my breeder source... I usually don't get them from petco because the last two I had found there were angora (hope I spelled that right) furred and they died on me that night. I've had an older doe before that had obesity problems, she looked pregnant even when she wasn't...


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks overmarked brindle to me as well. You will not find tri-colors in pet stores.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Very cute, would love to see more pics


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll try later... he's actually really calm compared to the rest of my mice XD


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

He is such a cutie pie!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Looks overmarked brindle to me as well. You will not find tri-colors in pet stores.


don't be so sure, there's a petstore here that gets tri color mice in every so often, true tris,
last time they got one was 6 months ago and someone snatched him up almost immediately.

I found my original varigated buck in a petstore, he's poorly marked, but still and apparently varis are pretty uncommon here on the east coast.

your guy looks like a brindle to me as well.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

What kind of petstore are you seeing these in? Nine times out of ten, when these folks are in the US, they're at a PetCo, and most of the time someone tells me they found something really neat at PetCo, they've simply failed to identify the variety correctly. Pied brindles as tris, or pied tans as tris, or poor tans as foxes, or pale rys as beige, or pied as variegated. I've been surprised by one that did turn out to be vari (I think yours, actually, via FB), and one that was obviously a silver agouti. The number of times someone has popped on here or another forum asking if their pied brindle was a tricolor is far, far greater than the number of tricolor mice in all the pet shops across the US and UK combined. It's an easy mistake to make, if you're not intimately familiar with the differences between the varieties. Thus the adage oft repeated here: If you found it in a petshop, it's almost definitely not something rare. Hear hoofbeats; expect horses. Be happily surprised if someone tells you that you found a zebra.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I've seen them once or twice at petco, and a clerk who had worked there for about 3 years had seen them. usually rare for them to get in and they go within the first two days


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

whether he is a tri or not, he`s a nice little chap.


----------

